# 6. Adler Bottrop "Glück Auf" CTF 30.08.2009



## Klausen1974 (4. Februar 2009)

..ich dachte ich stell hier mal 'n Termin rein, ist zwar noch'n bisschen hin, aber egal . Ich bin schon dreimal mitgefahren und kann nur sagen die haben jedesmal 'n prima Organisation 

Homepage => http://radsport.adler07.de/seiten/gluck-auf-ctf.htm

Flyer => http://radsport.adler07.de/dateien/flyer_2006/flyer1.pdf


----------



## OneWheeler (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

am 30.8.2009 ist es soweit, Start der
6.Glück Auf CTF 
des DJK Adler07 Bottrope.V.

Euch erwarten bis zu 900hm, auf der 72km Runde.
ca 600 hm auch der 60km Runde
ca 450 hm auf der 43km Runde
und ca 100hm auf der 29km Runde.
Die 29km Runde ist für Einsteiger geeignet.

Fast alle Höhenmeter werden auf unseren Abraumhalden erfahren, denn eigendlich ist es ja be uns Flach

Auf der Halde Haniel haben wir den Verlauf noch optimiert und erreichen bei einer Überfahrt 275hm
Auf der Tetraederhalde wurde der Verlauf auch überarbeitet und eine neuer Steiler Uphill eingebaut.
Des weiteren hat das Alpincenter seinen neu angelegten Bergponaramaweg für uns freigeben, so das da auf euch auch neue ungeteerte Wege und Trails warten( 2008 war hier fast nur Teer möglich). Durch diese erfreuliche Feigabe, warten auch hier ca.90 Höhenmeter auf euch.
Kontrollen und Verpfegungsstellen haben wir auch, bis zu 3 je nach Streckenlänge.

So Lust bekommen? Dann kommt doch einfach Vorbei.
hier könnt ihr euch vor ab unverbindlich melden:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7308

Start 8:30 bis 10:30 
Abweichend, die 72km Runde nur bis 9:30 

Zeche Franz Haniel Bottrop Fernewaldstr
Tip:
Birkenhahnweg(findet das Navi besser)

Weitere Infos: www.radler07.de

Gruß
Adler Bottrop

Ps.: Einen GPS download wird es ein paar Tage vor dem Start auch geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausen1974 (21. Juli 2009)

Ahh, so langsam kommt Bewegung in die Sache  nachdem ich im Juni bei Euch mit dem Rennrad mitgefahren bin kann ich es schon bald garnicht mehr abwarten 

CU

Klausen


----------



## OneWheeler (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

die Glück Auf CTF erhält das Prädikat  "RTF des Monats powered by Rose" 

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/index.php?pgID_Newsticker=1&newsid=397&tview=media

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## blackbox45964 (5. August 2009)

Nach langer MTB Abstinenz kann ich hier ja mal gucken was noch so geht. Mein Bike ist komplett überholt. Nur ich nicht


----------



## OneWheeler (10. August 2009)

"RTF des Monats powered by Rose"

soll heißen, für alle Starter gibt es ein Präsent von Rose.

kommen lohnt sich also doppelt

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## volli40 (19. August 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei, aber es ist doch ne CTF warum also RTF des Monats???

Gruß
volli40


----------



## OneWheeler (20. August 2009)

volli40 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei, aber es ist doch ne CTF warum also RTF des Monats???
> 
> Gruß
> volli40



Gute Frage:die (rad-net und Rose) hatten bei der Planung der Unterstützungsmaßnahme, die CTF´s wohl nicht im Blick und ich war dreist genung, mich über das R am Anfang hinweg zusetzen und habe unsere CTF dort vorgestellt.
Das Ergebnis ist unsre CTF ist halt RTF des Monats. Warum wir es geworden sind, steht im Link weiter oben.

Wichtig ist nur, die Präsente sind schon da und falls mehr kommen als erwartet, bekommen diese die Präsente von Rose zugeschickt.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## volli40 (20. August 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, ich freu mich schon!!


Gruß
volli40


----------



## Maekkez (21. August 2009)

Ich freu mich auch schon  wird meine erste veranstaltung sein  da es ja ohne zeitwertung ist probiere ich einfach mal dreist die 54km oder wieviel das war, kann mir ja zeit lassen hoffe es klappt 

bis dann


----------



## volli40 (21. August 2009)

Hi,
das wird schon klappen, ich wünsch Dir viel Glück.
Möglich ist es das wir die 72er Runde fahren, starten werden wir dann direkt um 9,30 Uhr.
Falls Du mich an meinem Bike (Lapierre X- Control310) erkennst, sprech mich ruhig an.
Es macht immer mehr Spass mit mehr Leuten zu fahren.


Gruß
volli40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (21. August 2009)

volli40 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ....Es macht immer mehr Spass mit mehr Leuten zu fahren.
> ....



Tip von mir:
die 72 Runde kann von 8:30-9:30 in Angriffgenommen werden. 
Diese führt vom Start sofort in eine andere Richtung wie der Rest, kommt dafür aber nach ca 15km wieder mit den anderen zusammen. Die anderen haben bis zum Streckentreffen nur ca 300m (erste Ampel). Für diese 13km benötigt man ca 45-60min (da ca 275hm).
Wer nur 58km fahren will wartet am Start (bei Brot und Kaffee) diese Zeit ab und fährt dann ab der Ampel mit den 72km Startern geimeinsam den Rest.


----------



## OneWheeler (23. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier findet ihr, bis zum 29.8, die GPS Daten zur CTF.

http://www.gpsies.de/mapUser.do?username=Radler07

Info:
Das Befahren des Teilstrücks auf der Halde Haniel, von der Teer-Abfahrt zur Brücke am Kreuzweg, ist nur am Tag der CTF erlaubt.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Maekkez (24. August 2009)

Hab mich doch entschieden die 72km zu fahren 
Werde es langsam angehen hauptsache Ich packs 
Immoment bin Ich noch alleine wer lust hat relativ "gemüdlich" zu fahren ist herzlich eingeladen  Wann wir starten ist mir egal ^^


----------



## Ruhrpottloewe (26. August 2009)

Maekkez schrieb:


> Hab mich doch entschieden die 72km zu fahren
> Werde es langsam angehen hauptsache Ich packs
> Immoment bin Ich noch alleine wer lust hat relativ "gemüdlich" zu fahren ist herzlich eingeladen  Wann wir starten ist mir egal ^^



Hallo,
komme ich evtl. morgen drauf zurück,
habe aber glaube ich zumindest noch nie 72 km am Stück durchgezogen.
Spreche heute noch mit meinem Nachbarn ob er auch Bock hat und dann entscheide ich mal wieviel Km ich packen kann,
Gruss Sven


----------



## SBIKERC (27. August 2009)

fahre 54km da die 72km wohl eine runde über Haniel doppelt hat und ich keine Lust auf Wiederholungen habe
Wetter soll ja gut werden


----------



## Tommy B. (27. August 2009)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier findet ihr, bis zum 29.8, die GPS Daten zur CTF.
> 
> ...



Hey Frank,

finde ich ja klasse dass Du den Track vorab zur Verfügung stellst ! Könnte auch hilfreich sein, falls man das eine oder andere Schild übersieht oder irgendwelche lustigen Zeitgenossen es verdrehen oder ganz abnehemen sollten.

Allerdings hatte ich gerade  Probleme, aus den drei Tracks die 72er Runde zu konstruieren. Könntest Du vielleicht die 72er Runde als Ganzes online stellen? So das man nach Möglichkeit auch nichts zusammenbasteln muss?

Wäre klasse!

Danke & Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (27. August 2009)

Hi Thomas,

alle Strecken sind jetzt online.
Die Strecken bin ich erst, in den letzten Tagen noch mal alle abgefahren.
Jetzt sind sie alle online, ohne basteln
http://www.gpsies.de/mapThumb.do?username=Radler07

Gruß
Frank

p.s.: ja, ich habe bemerkt, dass die Großen Runden etwas länger sind, liegt an der Ski Hallen Strecke und einem Trail im Wald, nach dem Start, hätte nur auf der Halde Haniel kürzen können und das wäre schade.


----------



## Tommy B. (27. August 2009)

Cool, DANKE


----------



## Ruhrpottloewe (27. August 2009)

Also, ich denke mal ich werde die 29 km Strecke nehmen.
Steht als Anfängerstrecke drinne und ich bin ja nichts anderes als ein Greenhorn.

Sonst brauche ich wohl Sonntag Jemanden der mich vom Rad hebt;-)

Kann mir Jemand erklären wie ich die Streckenführung auf mein Magellan Triton bekomme?!

Gruss Sven


----------



## OneWheeler (27. August 2009)

Hi,

Magellan Track ezeugen
auf der gpsies Seite, unter dem Reiter Konvertieren.

http://www.gpsies.de/convert.do;jsessionid=4D56093B956ADDE6E47CAE504A787559

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Ruhrpottloewe (27. August 2009)

Danke erstmal für deine Mühe aber wenn ich den Track runterlade und dann konvertiere unter Magellan, bekomme ich ne Textdatei und ich finde die nicht auf meiner Speicherkarte wenn wieder im Gerät,
Gruss Sven


Bin nicht nur aufm Rad ziemlich neu;-O
Noch nen Tip??


----------



## Maekkez (28. August 2009)

Wenn man die 70er Strecke fährt.. auf wieviel kann man die am ende verkürzen?


----------



## OneWheeler (28. August 2009)

Maekkez schrieb:


> Wenn man die 70er Strecke fährt.. auf wieviel kann man die am ende verkürzen?



Hi,

wer am Ende genug hat, folgt der 28km Runde, dann fehlt 1mal Halde Haniel ca.13km.
Schau dir einfach mal die Tracks auf gpsies an. Link siehe oben.

Achtung: Wer diese Tracks genau unter die Lupe nimmt, bemerkt das die beiden längeren Strecken nicht mit der Ausschreibung übereinstimmen. Durch eine Baustelle und der unerwarteten Freigabe von 2 Trails, hat sich die Streckenlänge nach Tachoangaben von 72km auf 77km und die
54km auf 62km verlängert.

Wir bitten um euer Verständnis.

Wer ein GPS Track von Radler07 unter GPSies geladen hat, ist mit diesen Änderungen schon vertraut.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Ruhrpottloewe (28. August 2009)

Danke an OneWheeler,

freue mich auf Sonntag!!


----------



## Eikoor (29. August 2009)

Hallo!

Kurze Frage: gibt es (und wenn ja, wo?) Verpflegungsstellen ? 

Danke

Stefan


----------



## volli40 (29. August 2009)

Hi,
je nach Länge der Strecke bis zu drei Verpflegungsstellen.


Gruß
volli40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (29. August 2009)

Ich werde wohl die lange Runde fahren.
Wer Lust hat, einfach ansprechen.
Habe ein Cube Sting Teamline. Bin auch schon gegen 8.30h da.
Allen eine gute Runde


----------



## OneWheeler (29. August 2009)

Eikoor schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kurze Frage: gibt es (und wenn ja, wo?) Verpflegungsstellen ?
> 
> ...


 Verpflegung gibts:
1) Strecke 72km die erste nach ca.10km die zweite bei km 29, die 3 bei Km 49

2) Strecke 59km bei km 19  und bei km 39

3) Strecke 49km und 28km  nur eine Kontrolle nach 17km


----------



## Ruhrpottloewe (30. August 2009)

War superklasse,

leider haben einige Gedankenblitze mal wieder Schilder entfernt oder auch unter Autos geschmissen aber Hut ab.

Streckenführung wie Ausschilderung eigentlich optimal zumindest auf der 43 km Route, welche ich gefahren bin.

Danke an alle die organisiert haben,

Gruss Sven


----------



## volli40 (30. August 2009)

Suuper Tour, bin nächstes Jahr garantiert wieder dabei!

Danke an die Organisation.


Gruß
volli40


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. August 2009)

War meine erste CTF - bin die 64er-Runde gefahren. Hat super Spaß gemacht.


----------



## joe.man (30. August 2009)

Bin das erste Mal mitgefahren und war ein kleines bischen Enttäuscht. Da ich die Strecken und die Halden kenne, bin ich der Meinung, man hätte etwas mehr rausholen können. Schade, dass der Tetraeder nicht angefahren wurde. Die meisten Halden wurden gerade einmal angefahren  .... 
Streckenführung fand ich persönlich etwas harmlos, war aber okay. Die Königshardter Halde gefiel mir sehr gut  ....  wirklich nette Trails, obwohl .... .... neeee war schon gut. 

Bin die 62er gefahren und es hat Spaß gemacht. Die Organisation war gut, das ganze für ne kleine Mark ......

Unterm Strich eine gute Veranstaltung, jederzeit wieder!!

Gruß 
Jörg


----------



## Maekkez (30. August 2009)

Ich fands auch gut  War auch mein erster CTF. Kacke mal wieder das irgendwelche Spielkinder Schilder abreissen... Tetraeda wurde doch angefahren? Oder meinste schade das die Halde nicht komplett hochgefahren wurde?


----------



## SBIKERC (30. August 2009)

^^also der Tetraeder wurde doch angefahren...sogar bis ganz oben
bin ebenfalls die Zweitgrößte Runde gefahren
glaube ware jetzt schon 4mal in Bottrop und zum Vergleich zum letzten Jahr wurde die Strecke wieder noch einen ticken besser
bin bislang alle Cup Strecken dieses Jahr gefahren...klar die schönste Strecke ist und bleibt Essen, nach Bottrop komme ich aber auch immer gerne
gratuliere zu euren über 600 Teilnehmern, da verstehe ich das gern mit der recht dünnen Verpflegung
neu war mir das man nach einer CTF ein kleines Geschenk bekommt...also wirklich schön sind die Rose Beutel ja nicht aber sowas kannte ich bislang noch von keinen
Wetter war super  die Ausschilderung war perfekt
Terminlegung fand ich ebenfalls sehr gut, kein CC oder Marathon am selben Wochenende


----------



## Klausen1974 (30. August 2009)

Nabend,

man bin ich platt, bin diese Jahr irgendwie doch mal wieder nicht so gut vorbereitet gewesen wie ich mir das gewünscht hätte . Die 60er Runde fand ich prima, war Streckenweise allerdings ganz schön staubig (hätte ruhig noch ein bisschen nasser sein können   )

Die Jungs von Adler haben mal wieder alle einen prima Job gemacht, Ich freue mich schon auf's nächste Jahr, wenn der Adler 07 wieder zum RTF und CTF einlädt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.man (30. August 2009)

Tetraeder wurde angefahren aber leider nicht komplett, vielleicht fehlte ja die Beschilderung, keine Ahnung .... für mich eigentlich kein Problem da ich die Strecken dort kenne, fand es nur schade für die Leuts von außerhalb.


----------



## Weißer Hai (30. August 2009)

von heute


----------



## Klausen1974 (30. August 2009)

jau, Tetraeder wurde angefahren, kann jetzt jeder sehen


----------



## volli40 (30. August 2009)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> jau, Tetraeder wurde angefahren, kann jetzt jeder sehen



Merkwürdig, wir waren auch nicht ganz oben??


----------



## bofh (30. August 2009)

Die CTF fand ich heute sehr schön - für jeden Geschmack war was dabei: ein paar Höhenmeter, viele Trails, Wirtschaftswege zum Meter machen und ein paar Abfahrten.

Und selbst auf der großen Runde noch singlespeedtauglich. 
Gut gemacht!

E.

PS: Gab's eigentlich noch andere ungeschaltete FahrerInnen?


----------



## Eikoor (30. August 2009)

Hi, 

daß ihr den Tetraeder nicht gefunden habt, kam wahrscheinlich durch verschwundene Schilder beim Aufstieg. Ein Mädel und ich haben auch den Weg verloren, sind dann unwissentlich die eigentliche Abfahrt verkehrt rum raufgefahren und dadurch zum Tetraeder gekommen. Wenn Ihr aber die Abfahrt direkt runter gedonnert seid, habt ihr den Tetraeder ausgelassen. 

Empfehlung von holländischen CTFs, die ich bisher hauptsächlich gefahren bin: Da ist oft entlang der Route in großzügiger Menge Flatterbandfähnchen in den Farben eines Sponsors (große Bank) an den Ästen. Da kann ein Witzbold mit einem verdrehten Schild gar nicht viel anrichten.

Ansonsten: abgesehn von einem Abroller und daraus resultierenden Popo-Aua waren die 77km ne prima Sache !

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (30. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich fand die CTF Stecke auch gut, klar haben die einen oder anderen Trails gefehlt.
Aber man muss aber auch immer gucken was man so genehmigt bekommt!
Also ein top Strecke mitten im Pott 

Zum Thema Tetraeder Halde, leider hat ein Schild gefehlt! Das war in dem kleinen Waldweg unten an der Halde. Wo da ging es scharf rechts in nen kleinen versteckten Weg rein. Ich habe den auch nur wegen dem GPS Track gefunden!
Wer da nicht abgebogen ist, ist direkt unten auf dem unteren Teil der Abfahrt gelandet!

Schade das mancher das lustig findet anderen den Spaß zuverderben.



SBIKERC schrieb:


> neu war mir das man nach einer CTF ein kleines Geschenk bekommt...also wirklich schön sind die Rose Beutel ja nicht


der Trick ist ja auch was in dem Beutel drin ist 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## OneWheeler (30. August 2009)

Hi,

die Adler bedanken sich bei allen Teilnehmern.
Wir hatten mit 450 gerechnet (das wären 130 mehr wie 2008) und waren von dem Andrang überascht 600. Verpflegng wird da zum Problem. 

Die Taschen waren ein Preis, den wir mit unserem Konzept bei der Ausschreibung RTF (ja RTF) des Monats, für euch gewonnen hatte.


Gruß
onwheeler


----------



## Tommy B. (31. August 2009)

Besten Dank an die Adler für ihren Einsatz und die Organisation 

Wahrscheinlich wird man 2 "Probleme" in Ballungsräumen, in denen die ctf nunmal stattfindet, nie zu 100% in den Griff bekommen: Das ist zum einen der Spieltrieb der Schilderdiebe und -verdreher, zum anderen das umfahren von Singletrails, welche nicht genehgmigt wurden.

Trotzdem fand ich die CTF sehr gut, vor allem die Bereitstellung der GPS Tracks vorab! Das war an 3 bis Stellen echt hilfreich, weil Schilder fehlten. Zum anderen finde ich die Haldentour sehr charakteristisch für das Ruhrgebiet, es gibt viel Industriekultur zu sehen. Und den einen oder anderen Trail gab es ja trotzdem - das passt schon ! 

Zur Verpflegung: Wir haben immer genügend vorgefunden, sind aber auch früh gestartet. Wir hätten uns aber auch selbst verpflegen können, weil die Problematik bei der Planung im Vorfeld (wieviel Teilnehmer??) bekannt ist. Auf der anderen Seite ist so eine CTF ja auch keine "Schlemmermeile" - insofern habe ich da auch wenig Ansprüche an die Verpflegung. Hauptsache es gibt Wasser, für den Rest kann man, wie auf längeren Ausfahrten sonst auch üblich, selbst vorsorgen.

Wichtiger finde ich da schon, das es im Ziel etwas Vernünftiges gibt - und da konnte sich wohl niemand beschweren 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## kerthor (31. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Zur Verpflegung: Wir haben immer genügend vorgefunden, sind aber auch früh gestartet. Wir hätten uns aber auch selbst verpflegen können, weil die Problematik bei der Planung im Vorfeld (wieviel Teilnehmer??) bekannt ist. Auf der anderen Seite ist so eine CTF ja auch keine "Schlemmermeile" - insofern habe ich da auch wenig Ansprüche an die Verpflegung. Hauptsache es gibt Wasser, für den Rest kann man, wie auf längeren Ausfahrten sonst auch üblich, selbst vorsorgen.
> 
> Wichtiger finde ich da schon, das es im Ziel etwas Vernünftiges gibt - und da konnte sich wohl niemand beschweren
> 
> ...





Wir sind leider von den anderen CTF´s verwöhnt!

Strecke war Top und mit dem GPS Track konnten wir uns auch nicht verfahren!
Danke an die Adler freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr!


----------



## Der Toni (31. August 2009)

kerthor schrieb:


> Wir sind leider von den anderen CTF´s verwöhnt!



was heißt hier leider?
Es ist doch super, wenn man nach 40 und mehr km an einem Verpflegungspunkt noch ausreichend zu essen hat. Z.B hat die CTF Steele da in den letzten Jahren Maßstäbe gesetzt.
Das ist auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt von Gestern. Als wir zum Verpflegungspunkt Wittringen kamen, und wir waren nicht spät dran, gab es nur Brot und Marmelade (zum selbst schmieren). Selbst das Wasser war aus.
Was mich daran geärgert hat, ist allerdings, dass die Jungs hinter dem Tisch so aussahen, als wäre ihnen das egal. So nach 5 Minuten wurden dann 5 Bananen aus dem Auto geholt und ausgepackt ...
Das ganze wirkte recht lustlos.
[email protected]: Frank, du hast einen guten Job gemacht. Weiter so!


----------



## kerthor (31. August 2009)

Ich meinte auch mehr die Auswahl!

Wir waren früh dran und haben überall auf der großen Runde noch genug Brot und Wasser bekommen!


----------



## mattessen (31. August 2009)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Adler bedanken sich bei allen Teilnehmern.
> Wir hatten mit 450 gerechnet (das wären 130 mehr wie 2008) und waren von dem Andrang überascht 600. Verpflegng wird da zum Problem.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Organisation dieser sehr gelungenen CTF. Wir sind die 77er Runde gefahren. Die Ausschilderung war bei uns ok. Verpflegung war angemessen (komme ja nicht zum Essen, sondern zum Fahren  ). Die Streckenführung war einfach geil. Als absolutes Highlight die Halde Haniel 2x . Zwischen den Halden genug Zeit zum Erholen für den nächsten Anstieg. Macht weiter so. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## cube.ltd (31. August 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich für den CTF bedanken. War ein prima Querschnitt durchs Ruhrgebiet.      Die Ausschilderung der großen Runde empfand ich als sehr gut. Man merkte das sich die Verantwortlichen wirklich Gedanken gemacht haben. Bei Kreuzungen der Wege war mit grauer Farbe Richtungspfeile gesprüht bzw. mit rot-weissen Band die Fahrtrichtungen markiert.     Das mit den Brot zum selbstschmieren habe ich auch gesehen. Aber dazu hatte ich keine Lust also habe ich mir Riegel aus dem Rucksack geholt. Wo ist das Problem? Ich würde mir auch meine gesamte Verpflegung selbst mitbringen.     Die CTF-Veranstalter sind eingetragene Vereine.  Geld verdienen diese mit einem CTF bei einer Startgebühr von 6 Euro  vermutlich nicht wirklich.  Ein CTF ist bestimmt eine Veranstaltung die sehr viel Organisation und Einsatz erfordert. Diese erledigen die Mitglieder in ihrer Freizeit. Wenn dann mal etwas nicht 100%ig funktioniert, sollte man immer dran denken das die ganzen Leute *umsonst* arbeiten und man wirklich nur 6 Euro dafür bezahlt hat.    Dennoch kann man sicherlich Kritik üben sowohl im positiven als auch im negativen Sinne. Feedback gleich welcher Art ist meiner Meinung nach für den Veranstalter wichtig.      in diesem Sinne freue ich mich auf den 7. GlückAuf - CTF 2010


----------



## ismay (31. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mÃ¶chte mich an dieser Stelle bei den ânettenâ Leuten bedanken, die sich die MÃ¼he machten und auf den ersten 2km der âHalde im Wandelâ in Gladbeck, die rot-weiÃen FlatterbÃ¤nder entfernten.  Danke, dass Ihr die abgerissenen BÃ¤nder nicht einfach weggeworfen habt, sonder anscheinend fein sÃ¤uberlich mitgenommen habt. 
Trotzdem war es Ã¤rgerlich morgens die Strecke neu zu kennzeichnen.

GruÃ Achim
DJK Adler 07

PS: sollte dieses Posting nur von einem der o.g. Leute gelesen werden, wÃ¤re ich schon froh.


----------



## nope 75 (31. August 2009)

Ich wollte mich auch mal bei den Leuten von Adler bedanken, vor allem bei dem netten Mann der mir mit einer Wasserpumpenzange mein Bike vom Defektem Heckträger los machen konnte. Sonst hätte ich schon die Heimreise antreten können. So wahr es dann doch noch ein schöner Tag.
Bis nächstes Jahr.

Gruß nope75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalhexe (31. August 2009)

Danke an die Adler! Ich verstehe, wie schwierig es ist auf öffentlichen Wegen eine solche Veranstaltung durchzuführen. Von den Genehmigungen will ich gar nicht reden. Oft habe ich den Eindruck, dass es gerade in den Bllungsräumen viele selbsternannte Waldpolizisten gibt, die sich anmaßen für Ordnung sorgen zu müssen. 
Trotzdem eine gelungene Veranstaltung  @Frank - weiter so - und bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## Tofi02 (6. April 2021)

Hallo,

sorry das ich diesen alten Thread wieder herauskrame. Ich suche die GPX Dateien zu den CTF Runden, die hier enthaltenen Links zu Gpsies führen leider ins leere.

Hat die vielleicht jemand noch lokal abgespeichert oder kann mir einen aktuellen Link geben.

Danke und Gruß
Tofi


----------



## Thomas Sommer (7. April 2021)

Ich hab Dateien.
Wenn die Adlers Nichts dagegen haben:


----------

